# Azoospermia... Low FSH & low LH... Any hormone treatment??



## Minigal (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new on hear so still getting used to it! I desperately need some advice. 
My husband had pituitary testing done in 2011, it showed as hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism showing low testosterone low FSH and low LH levels. At this time he was put on a testosterone supplement (Injection every 12 weeks). At this time he had a sperm analysis done which showed sperm. We recently starting trying for a family. He has had two sperm analysis done last month and both showed 0 sperm / azoospermia. We had his FSH and LH tested again and they are 0.5 and 0.1 both very low. My research shows that he has per testicular azzospermia and this is as a result of the low FSH and low LH. The testes are not being stimulated to produce sperm. Research on the net states that if he goes on FSH and LH hormone replacements ( usually injection) then he will start to produce sperm again within 6 months.
I think we need to speak with an endocrinologist who specialises in this area. 
I have contacted some fertility clinics who recommend a biopsy... 
We want to explore all our options before going down this route.
Can anyone please tell me if they have been in this situation and if so what was the treatment, who did they see and what was the outcome?? 
I would really appreciate any feedback.
We are so frustrated at the moment, our GPisn't familiar with it. 
Please help, thanks for reading and ill look forward to your thoughts.
Xxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

You may find this link of use, there are (very sadly) lots of ladies, myself included, who are active on this thread as we all have been affected my azoospermia.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293367.msg5422103#msg5422103

Getting this diagnosis knocks you for six - but it's not the end of the world, I have a beautiful daughter and some NOA ladies are also pregnant at the moment - so there is always hope.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

